# MannKind Finalizes Patient Recruitment for Phase 3 Clinical Studies of AFREZZA



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2012)

MissionIR would like to highlight MannKind Corporation, a publicly traded development stage biopharmaceutical company, engaged in the discovery, development, and commercialization of therapeutic products for diabetes and cancer in the United States. Its lead product candidate, AFREZZA inhalation powder, an ultra rapid-acting insulin therapy that is in late-stage clinical investigation for the treatment of adults with type 1 or type 2 diabetes for the control of hyperglycemia.
In the company?s news last week,
MannKind announced it has finalized the recruitment of patients for two Phase 3 clinical studies of AFREZZA (insulin human [rDNA origin]), which is an investigational, ultra rapid-acting mealtime insulin therapy administered through the company?s soon-to-be-marketed next-generation inhaler.

http://www.equities.com/news/news-headline-story?dt=2012-10-07&val=566014&d=1&cat=headline

Still not keen on the idea of inhaled insulin


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 7, 2012)

> Still not keen on the idea of inhaled insulin



Me neither. Lungs are best used unclogged.


----------



## DeusXM (Oct 8, 2012)

Think how much closer we'd be to a cure if they'd spent all their cash on that, instead of inhalable insulin.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 8, 2012)

While inhalable insulin may help those with needle phobia, other approaches eg psychotherapy might be better, plus more research into / development of cheaper / more convenient insulin injection devices, including pumps. For most who need insulin, particularly type 1s with no insulin resistance and thus needing relatively low doses, the lack of exact dosing is the drawback of inhalable insulin.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

Please see below


----------



## trophywench (Oct 8, 2012)

It's kind of - though not causing so much  - akin to pessaries?

Many drugs work far far better when delivered by that means yet most people seem to be automatically conditioned to recoil !

The questions we should all be asking, surely, are 
_Does it work BETTER than other means?_ 

If so, _Why?_ 

If not, _What's the use of it then?_

LOL


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2012)

trophywench said:


> It's kind of - though not causing so much  - akin to pessaries?
> 
> Many drugs work far far better when delivered by that means yet most people seem to be automatically conditioned to recoil !
> 
> ...



http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.co.uk/2010/08/its-behind-you-alternative-to.html


----------

